# wii



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

whose getting one?

Ive lost my excitement towards videogames since ive gotten older, but Im giddy like a little kid for this new nintendo. point the remote at the screen to aim your weapon, motion like you are throwing a football to pass the ball in Madden! cant wait.

Only problem is I wont be able to find one in stock anywhere. If I do....goodbye sleep/work. Havent felt this nerdy since....never.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've been looking forward to getting one, but they're sold out.

Best of luck finding one. I heard a rumor about a shipment tomorrow, over at GameFAQs, but some may also be holding out for Black Friday (eww).

Why do things I want always sold out. My laptop was sold out when I went to get one, my router was, Wii, etc... for the laptop and router...I'm grateful to BestBuy's online stock checker thing.


----------



## Sam Fisher (Apr 28, 2004)

I got one.. 10 hours in 30 degree weather, though. Well worth the wait


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

in my experience, shipments generally come on thursdays. Next thursday there'll be enough Wiis in stock--definitely by the end of the month.

All the Wii hype has got me excited, but I'm waiting for the Black coloured Wii. or March 2007, whichever comes first. 

For now, I'm more than happy with my DS.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Odds are still better you'll snag a Wii than a PS3 this year. At least Nintendo is making an effort to meet demand. I'd like to get one myself, but I'll probably hold out till next year after I pay for school and Christmas stuff. I imagine it won't be hard to get one early next year.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

5 stores today, laughed out of every one by the kid working there, whom i asked 'have any wii's in stock?'
some laughed, one said pffffffyea *eyeroll* , another said Nooooooooooooooononoonnonnono and made a face.
eff a ps3, i wanna swing a controller around my living room at fastballs like barry bonds. 

Samfisher, i got $320 with your name on it....then you can cop another in a few days and have 70 bucks in your hand.think about it. holla


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

My husband got up early Sunday morning & was extremely lucky to have the last one in the store & the last numchuk. 

It's really fun, my arm is extra sore from playing the sports. The bowling is my favorite. We also got Zelda and Red Steel. Zelda is awesome, haven't spent much time playing it yet but so far so good. Red Steel seems ok from what I saw of it, kinda boring if you ask me though. What I don't like it that you don't get to choose when to use your sword, it's mostly just a shooter. So for a game called red STEEL it's kinda disappointing.

Another gripe, why the #%@ do they sell the remote & numchuk separately? $60 total for both, what a bargain. :roll


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

staceypie said:


> My husband got up early Sunday morning & was extremely lucky to have the last one in the store & the last numchuk.
> 
> It's really fun, my arm is extra sore from playing the sports. The bowling is my favorite. We also got Zelda and Red Steel. Zelda is awesome, haven't spent much time playing it yet but so far so good. Red Steel seems ok from what I saw of it, kinda boring if you ask me though. What I don't like it that you don't get to choose when to use your sword, it's mostly just a shooter. So for a game called red STEEL it's kinda disappointing.
> 
> Another gripe, why the #%@ do they sell the remote & numchuk separately? $60 total for both, what a bargain. :roll


i have neither a g/f, nor a wii. dont take things for granted, you.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

*hugs* sorry Instil, didn't mean to come off that way...


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

staceypie said:


> *hugs* sorry Instil, didn't mean to come off that way...


i meant it jokingly....but if i was a highly sensitive person, i would certainly have appreciated your comforting reply.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Wii hasen't come here yet,but it looks interesting..  A new way of playing..So it's better than PS3 or?


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

instil said:


> staceypie said:
> 
> 
> > *hugs* sorry Instil, didn't mean to come off that way...
> ...


Ahhhhh ok good, just didn't want to sound like I was boasting or anything.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Invisible_girl said:


> Wii hasen't come here yet,but it looks interesting..  A new way of playing..So it's better than PS3 or?


personal preference really. do you want the best graphics/resolution (ps3) OR the most interactive-ness/something different than what we've been playing for the past few years (wii), 
OR the biggest selection of games, and best quality games, IMO (360)

Also, how much is too much to spend on video games to you? I couldnt buy a $700 console, then live with that nerdy shame for the rest of my life.

$249-wii. And 360 is what,like $350..$300 by next year, i dunno (i dont need a 100 gig harddrive on my xbox...ill keep my extra $250/however much they tack on for that.)

I say best to wait it out for a little bit and let the winner/s emerge, and then buy something. You never know...>sega cd, >32x...i think it was called, >gamegear, etc....dont spend all your money and HOPE what you got will be good. 
fast forward 4 months later...you might be stuck with the 2006 version of the Atari Jaguar.....remember it was supposed to be better than snes/genesis back in 93?.............SUCKED.

i think/hoooooooope wii lives up to its hype....thatll be the future of videogames, those types of interactive controls. Virtual reality helmets/ fad never really developed into anything cool, or anything at all, for that matter


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

instil said:


> Invisible_girl said:
> 
> 
> > Wii hasen't come here yet,but it looks interesting..  A new way of playing..So it's better than PS3 or?
> ...


Yeah,ok..  thanks..
I will definetively wait,can't afford it anyway now,but when I heard about wii the first time I thought it was going to really ****ty,but now I've changed my mind a bit..
And I want to wait for the ps3 to come here and see what thats like..

I didn't buy my ps2 before the price was lower,but I personally I like the ps2 and didn't even consider on buying the xbox..

But I'll wait for the prices to go down a bit..I saw that the wii cost about 360 -370 $ here and the ps3(comes to Norway in march) is going to cost like 840 - 850 $..
Think it's ok to wait and see and not end up with something that I'll regret about..


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I think the Wii has incredible potential. Not only can the controller mimic your hand movements, but with the 10 buttons available in the controller it might be possible to map hand-motions AND buttons for unlimited combinations.

take a game like Street Fighter: you can have like 5 different punch combinations just by pressing a different button and making a left/right motion. Then you increase the intensity level (jab, strong, fierce) by pushing the controller toward/away from you.

You can make the Wii controller as simple or as complex as you want. That's awesome! I hope Developers get to utilize all those options.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Wii controllers are really cool, besides the fact that they are expensive but they are well worth it. 

At first I had my doubts but that was before I actually tried it. They fit into your hand perfectly, comfortable & I adjusted to them very quick. The motion sensors are accurate, and it makes it fun. Like in Zelda you use the nunchuk for the shield & the remote for the sword swinging. 

I think it's really brought video games to a whole new level.


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

I was gonna get up this morning at 4am and wait outside target for a wii but i couldnt get my butt out of bed :?


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

There are no Wii's to be found :mum


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yay the Wii came out here in England today 
I got Twilight Princess as Well and I love it  It great.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Such an awesome game. Do you have any other games?

I really want Monkeyball, hopefully for Christmas.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

still can't find one.

:sigh


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: wii*



Chrysalii said:


> still can't find one.
> 
> :sigh


Hey if you cant find one in the store this site updates and lets you know when they are available online, most are bundles though. http://www.buy-wii-online.com/

Me im gonna wait till after christmas im getting zelda for the gamecube for now :b


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

> ^ Such an awesome game. Do you have any other games?


Nah, except for Wii sports which came with it. None of the classic games have caught my eye yet, but I haven't really looked.

I have about 8 Gamecube games of which I have only completed one, though for Christmas I am going to get a TV in my room (at last!) so I will play them more often then so I will have lots of games to play

I'll probably get Super Smash Bros Brawl and Super Mario Bros Galaxy.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, definitely wanna get Smash Bros, been looking forward to that for a long time. :boogie 

I need to get Gamefly or something, there's so many I would like to try. 

Know whatcha mean about not finishing games. I have quite a few not completed. Either I get bored of them, get a new game & forget about it, or reach a really difficult section that I can't get past so I give up.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

staceypie said:


> The motion sensors are accurate, and it makes it fun.


GREAT to know. I had the dumb EyeToy for Playstation2, to play that Kinetic game (some workout garbage), and it was SUCH a pain in the butt; I had to have the lighting just right, or things wouldn't register, and I'd get a crappy score.

I mentioned in passing that I thought the Wii looked cool, and my mom started making plans to buy me one, for Christmas. I had to stop talking to her for a day for her to finally stop.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Hehe, I have the eyetoy also. It can be a pain, have to turn on like every light in the room for it to work right. 
Never tried the Kinetic though, think the one we have is called Play. It had a few fun games on it, but some were just like unplayable.

You will love the Wii, your mom too I bet. Tell her to get an extra controller so you guys can play together. 

But it's getting where even the controllers are hard to come by. My mother in law couldn't find one anywhere.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

staceypie said:


> Hehe, I have the eyetoy also. It can be a pain, have to turn on like every light in the room for it to work right.


You see, if I turned on too many lights, it'd be too sensitive. Too little, and it wouldn't be sensitive, enough. I got a workout, just by running around the room, finding the perfect lighting. 

I refused to let my mom get me the Wii. It looks like fun, but I don't play video games too much; my brother just got the XBox 360, so when he's ready for a new system, maybe he'll get that.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

> Oh yeah, definitely wanna get Smash Bros, been looking forward to that for a long time. Boogie
> 
> I need to get Gamefly or something, there's so many I would like to try.
> 
> Know whatcha mean about not finishing games. I have quite a few not completed. Either I get bored of them, get a new game & forget about it, or reach a really difficult section that I can't get past so I give up.


Yeah, I love the trailer. I haven't even played SSB Melee ywt, but I am getting it soon

I am trying to complete all the games I own. Espeically all the Zelda ones, I need to do Zelda II, Ocarina, Majora, Wind waker and Twilight. I am going to get more games but I just spent lots of money on it so not for a while.

What I love about the Wii is when people find out they've got on they're like 'WOW thats so cool I want one' even if they aren't into Video Games.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I have yet to finish Majora's Mask & Wind Waker, probably never will at this point. Will add them to my list of not completed games. 

Right, even people who aren't really into games like the Wii, guess cuz it's so easy & fun to use.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I had Majora's Mask on that list, but I beat it a couple summers ago on the Collectors Edition disc for GameCube.
I really enjoyed Wind Waker.
Twilight Princess is the only Zelda I have not beaten (or played for that matter).
To that end, there are no Wii's to be found.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

> Right, even people who aren't really into games like the Wii, guess cuz it's so easy & fun to use.


I agree. I got my parents and sister to play who aren't into games and they think its really cool and fun.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I want to get Wii just to play Twilight Princess; I love the Zelda games.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

ok so i did not read this whole thread an this may have already come up but before you go by urself a wii take a look at some of the horror stories....yes wii is cheap but when u end up "bowling" the controller through your 3,500 dollar tv your expensis's greatly increase...lol some ppl.

http://www.WiiHaveAProblem.com

ok chances are this website is just going to make you laugh at stupid ppl more than anything


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: re: wii*



SAlovesme said:


> ok so i did not read this whole thread an this may have already come up but before you go by urself a wii take a look at some of the horror stories....yes wii is cheap but when u end up "bowling" the controller through your 3,500 dollar tv your expensis's greatly increase...lol some ppl.
> 
> http://www.WiiHaveAProblem.com
> 
> ok chances are this website is just going to make you laugh at stupid ppl more than anything


how about this: he thought the game was so realistic he felt he was holding a real bowling ball


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah I've been reading about some of that...
I find it really funny though.
I don't imagine it makes much of difference how hard you swing the Wii remote. People just need to calm down really.

Then all those people get weird injuries. Most of those gamers probably haven't done that level of physical activity before and get so into it they ignore their physical limits and... ouchies. Nintendo might want to recommend people do some stretches before playing.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

That's why Nintendo is giving out thicker wrist straps.


----------



## Black Heart of Tuesday (Dec 12, 2006)

I got my Wii on launch day, as well as Zelda: TP and DBZ tenkaichi 2. all I can say is best videogame system ever. Twilight Princess is one of the best games I have ever played, and after playing Call of Duty 3 I don't think I can go back to playing FPSs on other systems. I am even excited about sports games again. 

Long live the Wii!


----------



## Black Heart of Tuesday (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: re: wii*



azuvipsel said:


> > Right, even people who aren't really into games like the Wii, guess cuz it's so easy & fun to use.
> 
> 
> I agree. I got my parents and sister to play who aren't into games and they think its really cool and fun.


I was able to get my Dad to play Wii Sports, and he hasn't played A videogame since Duckhunt.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

No more Wii's until after Christmas, according to the morning news.
Maybe they will be easier to find, since the christmas presant motive is gone. One still has to get there at midnight to get one...but there are those with cards and such. Or people like me who don't/can't wake up at midnight for a store that opens at 8am.
Quite frustrating, glad I'm so patient (instead of paying someone who only wants to make a quick buck)
and Twilight Princess is also avalible on the much easier to find, yet outdated now, Nintendo GameCube (sans Wii controls).


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think it's necessarily the Wii straps, they seem pretty sturdy to me. Just people being stupid & swinging them around to hard. Or they didn't put the strap on at all & it flew out of their hands.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

You can add me to the Wii ownership list now.
My friend and I have been working on securing one for the past week and it's paid off. 
I've using it a lot tonight and it's really neato. 
Some things I have learned about the Wii since having it... 
The nunchunk has motion sensing as well... did not know that before, but that's the only way it can be with the boxing game since you can punch with it.
The Wii-mote's volume can be changed thankfully... It seemed way too loud when I was playing Wii sports, but now it's tolerable.
A gamecube controller can be used for most of the Virtual Console games, so I don't have to hunt down the VC controller as I thought I would.
It only has a trial version web browser now... but it will get the full Opera browser sometime in March, free up til June sometime.

Right now, besides Wii Sports obviously, I got Zelda to play. I've only started it tonight and it seems good so far. I thinking about what other games I might want to try... Red Steel and Call of Duty 3... maybe next month sometime.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ You are gonna be so hooked on Zelda, I'm addicted. 

Red Steel isn't that great, more of a renter I'd say. Excite Truck is really fun surprisingly, you hold the remote horizontal, like you're using a stearing wheel. It works really well, plus you can put your own playlist on there to listen to. That I like alot.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I got lucky before xmas and got a Wii with extra remotes, gotta say Wii Sports is great :bowling is a fav with me mates, tennis is very cool, Boxing is fun but left us all aching for a week! and golf is great once you get the rythm down so you can get full power without slicing/hooking a shot. Haven't had any probs with the straps, whoever broke their TV's must of really got carried away, it's more about the timing than the force you use imho. Almost completed Zelda, very cool game, and enjoyed Rayman as well, though I would have liked more simultaneous four-player mini-games for the score mode (you have to take it in turn for alot of the games). I'm really after Mario Party which isn't out for a month or two so me and me mates can play lots of four-player mini-games


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anyone done the Mii parade thing yet? Curious to what it does exactly.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I still haven't found a Wii anywhere.
I've seen plenty of PS3's, but not a single Wii.
*sigh* I'm starting to think that I'll never find one. I bought Zelda at Target because they had a $10 off sale for it, but I'm thinking that by the time I find a Wii it will be cut anyway.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

staceypie said:


> Has anyone done the Mii parade thing yet? Curious to what it does exactly.


I tried it... but nothing happened.

From what I understood I thought it was supposed to allow Mii's from other consoles to appear and interact with your Mii's...

Maybe I mis-understood, since nothing happened after 20 or so minutes of leaving it on in that mode.


----------

